# Salary Package Offer Abu Dhabi



## jacksonrl6

Hello,

Here is an offer from GAL in Abu Dhabi. Please comment if you feel the need or if you think its a good offer. Thanks

Basic Salary 9314.00 
Housing Allowance 6985.00 
Supplementry Allowance 13970.00 
Other Allowances 6985.00 
Monthly Gross Salary 23284.00

10000.00 school allowance per child is seprate from monthly salary 

Tickets to home every year with health insurance.


----------



## pamela0810

Hello Jackson,

I have moved your thread to the Abu Dhabi forum so someone with more knowledge of this city can perhaps help.


----------



## Stevesolar

jacksonrl6 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is an offer from GAL in Abu Dhabi. Please comment if you feel the need or if you think its a good offer. Thanks
> 
> Basic Salary 9314.00
> Housing Allowance 6985.00
> Supplementry Allowance 13970.00
> Other Allowances 6985.00
> Monthly Gross Salary 23284.00
> 
> 10000.00 school allowance per child is seprate from monthly salary
> 
> Tickets to home every year with health insurance.


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
The salary package is not too bad - but the housing allowance is a bit low - depending on how many people in your family and whether you are looking for a villa or apartment.
The school fee allowance - is that 10,000 per child per year?
If so - then this is very low.
There are not many American schools in Abu Dhabi.
A popular one is Gems American Academy - their fees range from 48,000 to 67,000 AED per year.
Water and electricity costs have risen greatly this year in Abu Dhabi following a reduction in subsidies - we are paying 4000 AED per month for electricity and water in summer months.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bungles333

Hi guys,

My wife and I are currently applying for teaching jobs in Abu Dhabi and Dubai (preferably Dubai but not sure) and we are very shocked by your statement of the electricity and water costs! Is that situation still the same?? Is there anything anyone can say about accommodation for teachers in international schools in Abu Dhabi?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Racing_Goats

Bungles333 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife and I are currently applying for teaching jobs in Abu Dhabi and Dubai (preferably Dubai but not sure) and we are very shocked by your statement of the electricity and water costs! Is that situation still the same?? Is there anything anyone can say about accommodation for teachers in international schools in Abu Dhabi?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think that's because Steve has a big house, a typical smaller apartment (1-2 bed) costs between 400-800 a month for electicity and water in my experience - more in the summer as AC works harder but then you might be away for a chunk of summer as a teacher.


----------

